# Stanislav's Lawn Journal (Europe/Croatia)



## doxikus (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi all,

My name is Stanislav, working as web software engineer and I'm from Croatia. I have read a lot topics here before I register, I would like to start my own journal with few pictures of my lawn and short intro .

So, my hometown is called Dalj, far east of Croatia placed on right bank of Danube. Here you can find me on google maps https://www.google.com/maps/place/U...08b04d741ce41d1!8m2!3d45.4916546!4d18.9767548

It is late December, we are expecting temperature bellow zero and few centimetre of snow but non of that is even close, no white christmas here :-(.

Last year 



My lawn is divided in few areas, first one is street side, this is "wild" grass, cutting is only for clean look, there is also long and deep water channel.

Today pictures:





Second area is my backyard with fruit trees and large vegetable field which is large area where is bumpy land and require hard work to keep under control.



Third area is around house divided in 3 area which is my main focus regarding lawn and my trying to get nice looking green area .









For irrigation I use well and water pump, Hunter sprinklers, controlled by diy home automation system. Later on spring I will describe setup.

My equipment is viking mower and stihl string weed wacker, also I have small electric lawn aerator. Also I will post few posts about equipment.

Current equipment

WIP


My main lawn nemesis



Oh I love roses


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

It's always interesting to see other lawns from our neighbors around the world. What types of fert/herbicide/pesticide are you allowed to put down and which do you prefer? synthetic or organic?


----------



## doxikus (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi and Thanks Powhatan.

Regarding herbicide/pesticide in most case we are using organic mix, for example Glyphosate and all similar herbicide are big no. You cannot buy almost anything without special permission. So mostly organic solution which is not so effective.

As for fertiliser, we are EU member so we don't have to many options but we are still very rural area so it is not a problem to find animal manure and use it . Classic product for example Nitrogen, Phosphorous, Potassium Compound Fertiliser are free to buy in specialised stores. There is some great product on market organic based, mycorrhizae based fertiliser are also popular here.

Short answer organic if you are out of option synthetic (you can always find a way to get some ).


----------

